# Un-manned Amtrak stations......how do you know what to do?



## ValC (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm taking my first trip on Amtrak in a couple of weeks. I'm scheduled to board late in the evening at a station where there is no baggage service, no passenger assistance, no anything! How will I even know what train to get on? And once I find my train, how will I find my car and sleeping compartment?

I'm a little nervious and envisioning myself getting on the wrong train. Can someone please let me know what to expect at an Amtrak station that has a waiting room and nothing else?

Thanks for any advice offered.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 9, 2012)

What station are you getting on? I'm guessing there will be only one train around the time you're planning to be there, but knowing what station will help us help you.


----------



## Shortline (Oct 9, 2012)

ValC said:


> I'm taking my first trip on Amtrak in a couple of weeks. I'm scheduled to board late in the evening at a station where there is no baggage service, no passenger assistance, no anything! How will I even know what train to get on? And once I find my train, how will I find my car and sleeping compartment?
> 
> I'm a little nervious and envisioning myself getting on the wrong train. Can someone please let me know what to expect at an Amtrak station that has a waiting room and nothing else?
> 
> Thanks for any advice offered.


Just curious, what station are you boarding at? Unless you are in the North East, or certain corridors out of Chicago, it's really very simple, since many routes only have one or two trains a day. Basically, you go to the station, and wait-When the train arrives (hopefully on time or close to it) you show your e-ticket to the conductor who will open the train door, and he/she will point you in the right direction on the train.

To see if your train is on time, or if late, by how much, you can always go online to check the train status, or call 1-800-USA-RAIL for an update. Good luck!


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Oct 9, 2012)

Ask the Amtrak person who's at the door to greet you, into the train car. He/she will certainly be able to confirm its the correct train, and if he/she isn't the best person, tell you who will show you where your sleeper compartment is located.

Just because the station is not staffed, doesn't mean the train isn't staffed either.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Oct 9, 2012)

I usually board at Chemult, Oregon, an unmanned station, so I have some personal experience with this. I have arrived at the station both by personal car, and by Amtrak-operated shuttle bus. If I'm on the shuttle bus from Bend, it's super easy. The bus driver is in contact with the conductor, and knows exactly when the train will arrive (even if it is late). If the train will be late, the driver takes us to a local truck stop to hang out, and then collects us as soon as the conductor calls him/her to let them know the train will be arriving soon. They then take us across to the platform by bus, and help get everyone onto the platform, and wait with us till the train arrives (as there are often de-training passengers for the bus as well).

If I arrive by personal car, it's very handy to have checked the Amtrak site at the latest possible moment before getting in the car, so I know roughly how late the train currently is. Then I just have to go up the ramp to the platform when I expect the train. It helps if I've seen the shuttle bus arriving!! I've only left my car there once, as the shuttle bus proved to be lots more convenient and I never had to worry again about finding my car buried in snow upon my return (it's usually winter when I have time to travel, ha, ha!).

Since you've bought your tickets in advance, they know you will be boarding. The train will stop, and one or two doors will have attendants or the conductor hanging out the window. They'll open their doors and announce coach and sleeper passengers, and which car to go to. They will only open up the doors for cars that are boarding, and they will make sure everyone on the platform is expeditiously taken care of, then off you will all go.

I am lucky, there is only one Amtrak train in each direction per day at Chemult. It is always the Coast Starlight.


----------



## me_little_me (Oct 9, 2012)

ValC said:


> I'm taking my first trip on Amtrak in a couple of weeks. I'm scheduled to board late in the evening at a station where there is no baggage service, no passenger assistance, no anything! How will I even know what train to get on? And once I find my train, how will I find my car and sleeping compartment?
> 
> I'm a little nervious and envisioning myself getting on the wrong train. Can someone please let me know what to expect at an Amtrak station that has a waiting room and nothing else?
> 
> Thanks for any advice offered.


I have taken multiple trips from multiple unmanned stations and in all cases the biggest problem is a late train. In every case but one, there were others also waiting so it isn't like you will likely be alone.

The train comes in; the conductor and/or train attendants step off; you walk up to one of them; they tell you what to do.

As I mentioned, if the train is late, you have nobody to ask. Before hand, find out the name of nearest manned station prior to your and check by phone to Amtrak when the train leaves that station. With a schedule in hand, you can estimate how long it will be before the train arrives.

Once you do it the first time, you will never again worry.


----------



## zephyr17 (Oct 9, 2012)

As others have pointed out, many stations have only one train a day each way. Even if there are more, outside the NEC, there still will only be one at the scheduled time. So the short answer is is go to the station, stand on the platform and get on the train when it shows up.

Slightly longer answer is they will open a door for coach passengers, another door one sleeper(s) with passengers boarding at that station. They conductor and attendants will call out coaches and sleeper. Whichever sleeper door is open is probably your car. If multiple sleeper doors are open, each will have an attendant by the door with a manifest. If it isn't your car, they'll direct you to the right car.

Some stations' platforms are too short to open both coach and sleeper. In that case, they will do a double spot, which means they'll load the sleeper (or coach) pax, then pull forward spotting a different car at the platform and then load the remaining pax. It is too bad you are not telling us the station, as someone here could almost certainly tell you if your station usually requires a double spot.

When the attendant or conductor greets you at the door, they will give you directions to your room.

As an aside, it is almost sad how air travel has conditioned people to complexity. So that people who aren't familiar with rail travel expect some complicated procedure, instead of simply waiting for train at the station and getting on when it arrives.


----------



## jdcnosse (Oct 9, 2012)

If the route originates there, then there will be a couple crew members when they train arrives but not too much before. This is what happens with the Pere Marquette when it originates at GRR.

But otherwise, yes there is usually more than just you boarding, And there might even be a caretaker of the building (unless it's just a concrete slab lol)

If you have a smartphone you can check the status of the train on Amtrak.com, otherwise the calling option always works too.


----------



## PaulM (Oct 9, 2012)

With all the good advice, no one mentioned the problem you have if there is double track. Which side do you board on? Case in point is Kee (Kewanee, IL) where normally trains will come in on the right hand side. If the train has been switched over to the left hand side, the engineer will slow down a hundred yards or so before the station and sit on the horn, hoping the passengers will hurry over to the other side.


----------



## MARC Rider (Oct 9, 2012)

Some "un-manned" Actually have a caretaker on site. I've seen this at Essex Jct. and White Rver Jct. VT and Huntingdon, PA. They have a waiting room and someone on duty who is on contact with the train and can tell you whether pr not it's non time, and what the estimated arrival time is. They just don't sell tickets or deal with checked baggage. On the other hand there are some stations (Like Waterloo, IN or Alliance, OH) that are little more than bis stop shelters by a platform along the tracks.


----------



## SubwayNut (Oct 9, 2012)

Kewanne is exactly what I was thinking. Do trains alway's wrong rail there, as in left hand running? I have boarded the Carl Sandburg headed to Chicago twice there (with by bike after RAGBRAI) never alighted, nor made the intermediate stop (no other rides on the Illinois Zepher or Sandburg) and the train came in on the north, left hand running track, opposite the station (in 2011 the brick AmShack, 2012, a nice modern glass station). Both times we all had to run across as the locomotive stopped ten feet before the station's grade crossing to wait for us to do that. After leaving Kewanne at least this past July we soon passed the Quincy-bound Illinois Zephyr that was also wrong-railing.

On my last trip when we arrived in Princeton (I think) which I know is at least listed as unstaffed we were still on the northwest track with a crowd of passengers waiting for us there (does it have a remotely operated PA System?). There was one lady who was on the south 'wrong side of the tracks' and the crew opened a door facing her at the grade crossing to let her on. She looked quite grateful.


----------



## calwatch (Oct 10, 2012)

Pomona, on the Sunset Limited, is another one. Recently Amtrak installed signage on both the north and south tracks, and installed the shelters for the portable lift on the north and south tracks, but historically the Sunset has always stopped on the north tracks, while Metrolink stops on the south. There is nothing denoting this, however, so you just have to know. The north tracks were the former SP and the south tracks the former LA&SL, then UP, and up until recently there was no connection between the two. One time the train did stop on the wrong track, but the conductor waited until everyone walked over the bridge to the other side before leaving.


----------



## cirdan (Oct 10, 2012)

SubwayNut said:


> On my last trip when we arrived in Princeton (I think) which I know is at least listed as unstaffed we were still on the northwest track with a crowd of passengers waiting for us there (does it have a remotely operated PA System?). There was one lady who was on the south 'wrong side of the tracks' and the crew opened a door facing her at the grade crossing to let her on. She looked quite grateful.


I trust the train crew checked there was no other train coming on the other track, as if somebody opens a door on the wrong side and invites you across you can easily assume it's safe and then step out onto the tracks without double checking.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 10, 2012)

me_little_me said:


> Before hand, find out the name of nearest manned station prior to your and check by phone to Amtrak when the train leaves that station. With a schedule in hand, you can estimate how long it will be before the train arrives.


No need to do that, just call the 800 number and talk to Julie, she'll give you the most up to date information available.


----------



## amamba (Oct 10, 2012)

I often board in WFD, which is an unmanned station in Connecticut. It is not a big deal at all - there is only one train scheduled to arrive at a time, so its show up, wait, and board the train when it arrives.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 10, 2012)

cirdan said:


> SubwayNut said:
> 
> 
> > On my last trip when we arrived in Princeton (I think) which I know is at least listed as unstaffed we were still on the northwest track with a crowd of passengers waiting for us there (does it have a remotely operated PA System?). There was one lady who was on the south 'wrong side of the tracks' and the crew opened a door facing her at the grade crossing to let her on. She looked quite grateful.
> ...


The crew will always request protection from the dispatcher in such a situation, meaning that the dispatcher will shut down all traffic on the other track.


----------



## benjibear (Oct 10, 2012)

At a station that has double track, often the tracks will be labeled as eastbound and westbound for example. On the Keystone at Elizabethtown, the stairs were and may still be labeled as "Trains to Harrisburg" and "Trains to Philadelphia". So it helps to know which way you are traveling and what city you would be headed towards.


----------



## rrdude (Oct 10, 2012)

If you really want to make sure the train stops, bring an illuminated red lite, and when you hear the train coming, step into the middle of the tracks, face the train, and swing the red light, (turn it on first) from left-to-right in front of your body. Of course they call the local authorities, and have you arrested, but you can still say that you "stopped the train".........


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 10, 2012)

rrdude said:


> If you really want to make sure the train stops, bring an illuminated red lite, and when you hear the train coming, step into the middle of the tracks, face the train, and swing the red light, (turn it on first) from left-to-right in front of your body. Of course they call the local authorities, and have you arrested, but you can still say that you "stopped the train".........


Boo Hiss


----------



## ValC (Oct 10, 2012)

I'll be boarding in San Bernardino, California at 7:59 pm.


----------



## ValC (Oct 10, 2012)

Yep, I was more worried about finding the right train than finding my car. I figured someone on the train could help me. Hopefully the San B. station won't be too complicated. Maybe there's only one platform to wait on. Do they have signs like at the airport that tell you what "gate" or platform in this case, to go to?


----------



## zephyr17 (Oct 10, 2012)

ValC said:


> Yep, I was more worried about finding the right train than finding my car. I figured someone on the train could help me. Hopefully the San B. station won't be too complicated. Maybe there's only one platform to wait on. Do they have signs like at the airport that tell you what "gate" or platform in this case, to go to?


only one Amtrak train, so not much to choose from. Amtrak stops in front of the old depot, not the metrolink tracks just west of there.

There will certainly be other folks boarding at Berdoo, so just find the people with luggage.


----------



## Carolyn Jane (Oct 11, 2012)

Ahhh...learn new things every day. My nearest station is unmanned...Jesup, GA. And there is currently no terminal or parking area (it burned, but is being rebuilt). there is only one crossing, so I watched them do a 'double spot' last week. Now, where on the Amtrak website do you check to see how late the train will be? Note I said 'how late'...The only times I have seen the train be on time (but I really like the typo in one of the replies on this thread: non time) was when they were replacing the bridge and the train only came from JAX. CJ


----------



## cirdan (Oct 11, 2012)

Carolyn Jane said:


> Now, where on the Amtrak website do you check to see how late the train will be?


On the Amtrak website, next to where it says Tickets there is another tab that says Status. Click on that. The further steps should be self explanatory.


----------



## ehbowen (Oct 11, 2012)

rrdude said:


> If you really want to make sure the train stops, bring an illuminated red lite, and when you hear the train coming, step into the middle of the tracks, face the train, and swing the red light, (turn it on first) from left-to-right in front of your body. Of course they call the local authorities, and have you arrested, but you can still say that you "stopped the train".........


There are legitimate reasons for a member of the public to "flag down" and stop a train...to warn of an obstruction such as a stalled vehicle on the tracks around a curve, for example. It is helpful to know the proper procedure.


----------



## ehbowen (Oct 11, 2012)

cirdan said:


> Carolyn Jane said:
> 
> 
> > Now, where on the Amtrak website do you check to see how late the train will be?
> ...


If you don't have internet access but do have a cell phone or pay phone, you can also call "Julie" at 1-800-USA-RAIL and ask for "train status".


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 11, 2012)

ehbowen said:


> cirdan said:
> 
> 
> > Carolyn Jane said:
> ...


Or send a text to 401-268-7251. The text, I believe, would be <station> <train #> Eg: WIL 92


----------



## Texan Eagle (Oct 11, 2012)

AmtrakBlue said:


> ehbowen said:
> 
> 
> > cirdan said:
> ...


If you have a smartphone (iPhone or any Android phone), you can also download the free Amtrak app from the App Store/Google Play. It has options to check status of running trains.


----------



## Nathanael (Oct 12, 2012)

zephyr17 said:


> ValC said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, I was more worried about finding the right train than finding my car. I figured someone on the train could help me. Hopefully the San B. station won't be too complicated. Maybe there's only one platform to wait on. Do they have signs like at the airport that tell you what "gate" or platform in this case, to go to?
> ...


Indeed. At San Bernadino, make sure the train is Amtrak (not Metrolink) and you'll be fine.



I suppose if the train in the other direction was 12 hours late, you would also want to make sure the train was going in the correct direction (northbound AWAY from LA, not southbound TOWARDS LA) but that doesn't happen much any more. ;-)


----------



## VentureForth (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi ValC. Welcome to the forums. I hope you are still looking around and find this site useful.

You will be boarding Train 4, the Southwest Chief, EASTBOUND from San Bernardino on your departure date, scheduled for 7:59 PM. There is pretty good likelyhood that this train will depart on time as it is only the third stop on its 2,265 mile journey from Los Angeles to Chicago.

I would take an opportunity, if it is convenient, to go out to the station around the scheduled departure time _before_ your departure date to get a feel for the station, the trains and the movement of people. The big beautiful station is a museum now and only a small section of it is a waiting room. If you get there early enough, you may have time to enjoy the railroad museum. You will notice that to the left of the station are several platforms and tracks that stop at the sidewalk. These are called stubs and they are the end of the line for many Metrolink commuter trains. You need not worry about these trains. They are a mix (right now) of siver and white train cars. They will have METROLINK clearly marked on the front and side. Go past these stub tracks and come to the track side of the grand station. This is where you will likely wait for your train. The Southwest Chief will arrive from the left. Look for the ALL silver train with lomotives that clearly show the Amtrak logo on the front and sides and the coaches should all say Amtrak on the side with red, white and blue stripes along the side. The platform is short, so they may make a double spot rather than use the Metrolink platforms. I've gone through there 4 times, but I honestly don't remember what happened.

At any rate, when Amtrak arrives (remember, all silver train with red white and blue stripes on the side of the double decker coaches that have Amtrak written on them arriving from the left) you'll see a couple of official looking people hanging out of the doorway. They may ask you "Coach or Sleeper" so be ready to answer. They'll either tell you where to head or ask you to wait. Then, they'll ask you where you're going. Tell them your destination station and they'll direct you to a seat.

Again, I think it may help if you go out there a couple days before hand and just watch and see what they do. Arrive around 7:45 and just enjoy watching the activity. The more info you have, the better armed you'll be. I hope you enjoy your experience. This is probably the 3rd or 4th of the greatest train rides in North America, and I hope the crew is top notch for you.


----------



## calwatch (Oct 13, 2012)

San Bernardino is also a smoke stop so you may see a bunch of people lighting up for the last time of the night.


----------



## VentureForth (Oct 15, 2012)

calwatch said:


> San Bernardino is also a smoke stop so you may see a bunch of people lighting up for the last time of the night.


It is? I don't see any indication of that on the timetable (Usually identifiable by having an arrival/departure time split). Why would they have a smoke stop 1 hour out of LA?


----------



## zephyr17 (Oct 15, 2012)

VentureForth said:


> calwatch said:
> 
> 
> > San Bernardino is also a smoke stop so you may see a bunch of people lighting up for the last time of the night.
> ...


There are a lot of stops with long dwell times that are not indicated on the timetable and are used for fresh air/smoke stops. Many crew change points do not have arrival and departure on the timetable, but have long dwell times. Klamath Falls OR, Sacramento CA, San Luis Obispo CA, Shelby MT come immediately to mind. Santa Barbara CA is also typically a smoke stop on the Starlight without any kind of crew change.

Don't know specifically about San Bernardino. It isn't a crew change point of any kind, but may have some recovery time ("pad") built into the schedule there for some reason, so if they are on time they will have a long dwell. The running time Riverside-San Bernardino is 26 minutes, while San Bernardino to Riverside is 21, which could be indicative of a 5 minute pad. Any station where they know they'll have a long dwell time is a candidate for a fresh air/smoke stop. One reason I can think of if they have time in Berdoo to make it a smoke stop is there isn't really opportunity to have another one until the Kingman crew change.


----------



## VentureForth (Oct 15, 2012)

I can understand some pad because they are at the mercy of Metrolink's evening services...


----------



## ValC (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the great info! San Bernardino is a bit out of the way for me so I probably won't have the time to go check it out a few days early but I will definitely plan to arrive early on my departure day so I can get my bearings and see the museum. I didn't know there was a museum there. Cool!


----------



## jb64 (Nov 5, 2012)

VentureForth said:


> Hi ValC. Welcome to the forums. I hope you are still looking around and find this site useful.
> 
> You will be boarding Train 4, the Southwest Chief, EASTBOUND from San Bernardino on your departure date, scheduled for 7:59 PM. There is pretty good likelyhood that this train will depart on time as it is only the third stop on its 2,265 mile journey from Los Angeles to Chicago.
> 
> ...


That is one of the best pieces of advice I have seen. Go to the station ahead of your trip and watch the process. I have done that and it really does take a lot of the stress out of the equation.


----------



## June the Coach Rider (Nov 6, 2012)

jb64 said:


> VentureForth said:
> 
> 
> > Hi ValC. Welcome to the forums. I hope you are still looking around and find this site useful.
> ...


I am going to do that exact thing, my 4 year old grand daughter is scared that I will not come back when I get on the train, I want to show her people getting off the train. I have to go get my rail pass at the station, so I am going to try and schedule it for when the train is due, so she can see it is nothing to be afraid of.


----------

